# Garlic Mashed Potatoes



## Roxy (Aug 14, 2007)

Garlic Mashed Potatoes

I made this last night and it was very good. 

Peel and boil russet potatoes..I am guessing that I used 8 potatoes. Use more or less potatoes, butter and garlic according to how much you need to feed your household. Mince 1 large garlic clove in a food processor. I used 3 cloves. When the potatoes are almost done, melt 3 tablespoons butter in a medium saucepan over medium-low heat; add garlic and saute until tender. I am guessing that I cooked this mixture for about 10 minutes. Using your mixer, mash the potatoes with milk. I like to use whipping cream if I have it on hand. Add the garlic and butter mixture and mix on low.  Salt and pepper potatoes to taste.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds good, Roxy.  When I make my garlic mashed potatoes, I used roasted garlic.  It lends a more mellow garlic flavor IMO.  But, you can hardly go wrong with garlic in any form.  After all, it IS one of the food groups, isn't it?


----------



## QSis (Aug 14, 2007)

I throw the whole cloves in the water with the potatoes.  The garlic is done when the potatoes are.  

Saves time and dishes!

Lee


----------



## bullseye (Aug 15, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Sounds good, Roxy.  When I make my garlic mashed potatoes, I used roasted garlic.  It lends a more mellow garlic flavor IMO.  But, you can hardly go wrong with garlic in any form.  After all, it IS one of the food groups, isn't it?


I couldn't agree more.  I use a LOT more garlic when it is roasted, but I use more garlic regardless.  Garlic is at the top of the food pyramid, right?  My favorite?  Sautee garlic in olive oil and then add fresh basil--smash it, and then mash it with the 'taters--I like skins on.  S&P and other herbs as desired.  It might look a little green, but there's never leftovers!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 15, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> But, you can hardly go wrong with garlic in any form.


 
I can think of one form.... I tried RR's garlic "smashed" potatos one time, where you just chop up the garlic and add it before you start mashing.  She said it would cook in the hot potatos  .  Not enough for me anyway  It was like eating raw garlic.

I'll have to give the roasted garlic a try.  That sounds good and I haven't used used my garlic roaster much since the warm weather hit.


----------



## virgo152 (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG it worked and I used the Potato ricer.  Smooth as can be with no lumps!  I love cooking.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 20, 2007)

pacanis said:


> I can think of one form.... I tried RR's garlic "smashed" potatos one time, where you just chop up the garlic and add it before you start mashing. She said it would cook in the hot potatos  . Not enough for me anyway  It was like eating raw garlic.


 

I disagree that this is one form that doesn't make it, this is the method I have settled on to make garlic smashed potatoes.  I had it in a very nice restaurant in Rochester MN and have recreated the dish with fresh, minced garlic added during the mashing process.  I also add horseradish as well as butter, sour cream and s&p.  They give quite a kick, which I love.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2007)

If I had minced the garlic it might have had a better opportunity to cook a little. I was recreating her texture of the garlic as shown on TV.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2007)

Pacanis,
try cooking your garlic cloves in heavy cream til they are soft. Then add this to your potatoes along with lots of butter,salt and pepper..The garlic loses that hot biting taste and becomes mellow and the cream picks up the garlic flavor..it's yummy.
kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Dec 20, 2007)

Out of curiosity, how do you cook garlic in cream? Mash it, separate the cloves, skin it????
Does it taste different than roasting it?

Thanks, K


----------



## kadesma (Dec 20, 2007)

pacanis said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you cook garlic in cream? Mash it, separate the cloves, skin it????
> Does it taste different than roasting it?
> 
> Thanks, K


I pit peeled cloves of garlic into cream, bring it to a boil, and let it simmer several hours. The cream will thicken and reduce, picking up the garlic flavor and the garlic will become sweet and soft easily mashed with a fork or the beaters as you whip the potatoes...A little sweeter than roasted garlic, but about the same...yummy either way, i just like the cream to have that flavor of garlic too.
kadesma


----------

